# Living my own unrealistic nightmare life!



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

My social life, my college life, my love life doesn't exist - its in Shambles! I can't believe it. I'm in college living on campus with social anxiety and so far school is almost over and I have not accomplished anything good socially, NOTHING! Didnt really make friends because I ALwAYS felt anxiety and worried alot. 

My love life well that doesnt exist. There are several guys which I think Ive fallen for but I know its never going to happen until I overcome SA. Please help me GOD. I beg of you...GOSH JUST GIVE ME A LIFE!!!!!! A CHANCE TO LIVE HAPPY AND PEACEFULLY. THAT IS ALL I ASK OF YOU!!! WHY WHY!! :stu \

PLEASE GOD! IM LIVING MY OWN NIGHTMARE WORSE THAN WATCHING THOSE FREDDY CRUGAR MOVIES!!!!

I BEG YOU! I' AM TORN APART CRYING INSIDE MY HEART, I AM RUINED EMOTIONALLY - PLEASE HELP ME! :afr GOD HELP ME!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

:hug 

I'm in a similar situation. In college, on campus and have accomplished another year with no social success, love life or "real" college experiences. 

I know how hard it is, but you have to hang in there. I'll admit I am depressed about turning 20 this year, but I try not to dwell on it.

Try and look foward to things that make you happy (thats the way I focus on getting through life).

As long as some burnt psycho with claws isn't attaking me in my dreams... :um


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

:hug

I know exactly what it's like you guys... I just finished my sophomore year at university. In my whole time here I've made *one *friend, and I haven't even come close to having a girlfriend. But hey, I'm optimistic. I honestly think things will improve, and I'll get past my SA someday. In fact, this past semester wasn't too bad at all!

Hang in there :group


----------



## rudybug (Apr 30, 2007)

I hear you. College was really tough, especially freshman year when I had to live in the dorms, that was hell on earth. What I get really depressed about is all this myspace and facebook crap, where people judge you by how many friends you have. How sad. Don't get too down on yourself, we all have positive attributes, and I am sure you will meet someone who likes you for those traits.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

I hear ya!! It's tough to keep going social relationships when you have anxiety. I know a lot of friends that I've made barely even invite me to go nowadays because I rarely say yes.

If you ever want to talk: you can email me at [email protected]
I sometimes feel the exact same way you just posted. Sometimes I want to just scream at myself. lol


----------



## applebeehoney (Jan 23, 2007)

i can relate to your responses. It's unbelievable how much I relate to your experiences. I've just graduated from university, and should be proud of making it through....but i only feel regret and loss. I just carry a really bad feeling that just hangs heavy over me, and i can't shake it off. 

I spent most of my 3 years of 4 at college, focusing on my academic career, didn't go for clubs. I didn't live on campus, so I couldn't get to know anyone for longer than 3 months because that's when courses would end. My SA always stopped me from asking if my classmates wanted to go to the movies, or out for coffee. I always felt that I was intruding into their lives, taking away their precious time, and I shouldn't do that.

Last year of my college year, I decided that I NEEDED to meet new people, establish friendships, so joined a club. Started out really well, got to meet people. i felt i was handling my SA, but then school just got really difficult really fast. So, it was like i was forced to lock myself with my books in my room once again. As a result, no friendships made. 

I feel so embarassed... everyone my age (21), i feel, has already experienced clubbing, hanging out with their GROUP of friends (both girls and boys) for bdays, for any special occasions. Everytime, i see a group of ppl hanging out, my whole emotional state just crashes, everything turns black. 

So i guess, thanks for letting me vent. Good luck everyone!


----------

